# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Meshkujt depilohen!

## Mina

Kam degjuar qe meshkujt (te huajt) depilohen ne zona te caktuara si p.sh. kraheror, kembe etj. Si e konceptoni nje veprim te tille?

----------


## malli

nuk e di por ata qe depilohen merren me sport , kurse disa te tjere ........( malli!!!!!)

----------


## Reiart

Qefi ha kumlla t'tharta. Pastaj edhe ndjekja e modes eshte nje detyre paresore per te huajt, por jo pe te gjithe. Nuk eshte cudi ta kene filluar edhe shqiptaret.

----------


## Nuska

Mire bejne qe depilohen...(gjoksin) me mire se sa te te dale perpara ndonje me golf leshi ne mes te korrikut psh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## korçar

Depilohen! po nga e pe kete depilim me te keqen!?
A e di nga lidhet gomari?
Rruhet ose heq qimet nje nga nje, perse e perdhos gjuhen shqipetare me "depilimin"; une i shreti kujtova se qe ndonje gjuhe pak dialektike- e ndonje rrethi- me kuptimin te "pilosesh", po hajt edhe te depilosesh...
Po me shume se meshkujt me duket se jane femrat duke u...(Jo te gjitha kuptohet.)

DEPILOHET, e c'na gjeti, po kot si thone: "I papari mos pafte!", por ama dhe, "I padegjuari mos degjofte!".

----------


## foxy

Depilohen poshte kraheve dhe ne zonat ergjone!!!
shuem mire e bejne 
LOL

----------


## Mina

Rruhet ose heq qimet nje nga nje, perse e perdhos gjuhen shqipetare me "depilimin"; une i shreti kujtova se qe ndonje gjuhe pak dialektike- e ndonje rrethi- me kuptimin te "pilosesh", po hajt edhe te depilosesh...
Per korcarin: Eshte e pakendeshme t`i thuash klientes : Cilat qime do te te heq! Ky eshte term i njohur ne estetike dhe ne shqip nuk ka fjale ekuivalente dhe ky proces nuk ka lidhje me "pilosjen" madje kjo fjale nuk ka kuptim!

----------


## gea

Eshte e vertete kjo qe thuhet  se meshkujt"Debilohen".Te paktem kemi degjuar per jashte pasi ketu nuk e di nese meshkujt shqipetar e kane kete "Kulture".Kete me shume ebejne ata qe jane artista si balerinet, modelet,stilistet etj.Dhe ky  debilim te themi ndodh ne ato pjese te trupit si sqetullat. ne kraharor etj.ME duket normale per nje mashkull qe eshte pak i ekzagjeruar ne kuptimin qe eshte leshator.Ne fund te fundit edhe pak estetike per djemte duhet pak.

----------


## hope31

Po kam degjuar edhe une qe meshkujt kane filluar te depilohen por jane te fushave specifike, qe per mendimin tim eshte e domosdoshme per paraqitjen e tyre fizike ,si meshkujt sportiste, manekine,topmodele....

Secili sipas qejfit,gustos e deshires,kjo ka rendesi ,te jete i lire sejcili per te bere  ate gje qe mendon se eshte mire per te.

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## vana

Une jam per depilimin e burrave, pse cfare ka!!!
Biles me pelqejne shume cunat qe jan qefli!
Dhe jan akoma me te bukur, ku muskujt nuk jan te mcefur pas qimeve!
Ky eshte thjesht nje deshira ime, qimet i urrej!

----------


## Benni

Kush di noj gjo sagllam, te me sqaroj muve dhe te tjeret me probleme te ngjashme se, 
i duhet bo derman kesaj hundes teme se s´bo!

Eshte pune dreqi se, e kam edhe ne vend ters, 
..........saper gjyksin, kembet, sqetllat, syte....
s´ka problem

Une u rrita me edukaten se: 
Bukuria qe te ka dhene zoti eshte bukuri hyjnore...
....mirpo duke pare aimish pipll-at 
nuk jam kontra varjanteve te bukuris jo hyjnore (nga specialisti)


Beni

----------


## Mina

Edhe problemi yt Beni, ka zgjidhje! Per te pastruar hunden nga qimet perdoret nje instrument ne trajte stilolapsi dhe gjendet ne pikat e shperndarjes se produkteve kozmetike! Nese nuk mund ta sigurosh mund te perdoresh gershere te vogla!

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

Hahahaha
Depilim apo jo Depilim kjo eshte pyetja. Ore, une jam mashkull vete, po nuk te behet te shohesh nje mashkull te mbushur me lesh ne kurriz. Ska te keqe te depilohesh, tani varet se ke degjon, po degjove gjyshin leri qimet do te thote. ...deri para 7-8 vjetesh grate shqiptare nuk hiqnin as qimet e kembeve....ckane hequr keta gjysherit tane, dhe femrat e shkreta se nuk kane pasur mundesine te duken aq seksi sa duhet te dukeshin.
Meshkujt dhe femrat do kujdesen per trupin e tyre, se mos ka akoma meshkuj qe i dalin qimet nga veshet ore se na turperuat racen e meshkujve. Befshi qejf duke u depiluar  :shkelje syri:

----------


## vana

Niko d'Angelo ke folur bukur jam plotesishte dakord me ty!

----------


## une jam Z...

per mendimin tim QIMEHEQJA e vetullave te teperta duhet te pranohet nga meshkujt. Ata qe konsiderohen NJE-VETULLSHA duhet me patjeter te marrin masat e duhura. Sa per pjeset e tjera te trupit mjafton te jene te pastra por edhe qimeheqja s'do ishte keq nqs do ishte e nevojshme.
Di njeri gje mbi electrolysis(s'di ne e kam tamam apo jo) dhe si punon?

z

----------


## Krazykid

Po ti Mina pse nuk i bie tamam ne teme edhe thua per pjeset me te rendesishme te trupit, por vjen verdalle e verdalle.

----------


## Mina

> _Postuar më parë nga Krazykid_ 
> *Po ti Mina pse nuk i bie tamam ne teme edhe thua per pjeset me te rendesishme te trupit, por vjen verdalle e verdalle.*


Nuk i kam rene aspak verdalle por e kam cilesuar: kembe, kraheror etj.

----------


## Vicky11

S'ka asgje te keqe ne qoftese nje mashkull heq qimet ( e teperta). Une i kam inat meshkujt leshtore apapapapaap, kurse kur e ka lekuren te lemuar ta ka qejfi ta prekesh lolz............

----------


## Mister

Mbi te gjitha depilimi qofte te meshkujt qofte te femrat, eshte nje nga gjerat e rendesishme te higjenes vetjake.

Nje gje tjeter qe kam lexuar te Revista "Week", se meshkujt qe rruhen perdite shmangin mundesite e atakeve ne zemer(heart attacks).

----------


## AndoniS

Po ca te keqe ka me u depilu edhe meshkujt?

----------

